# More info on Dutch Shepherds



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Being from South Africa, we unfortunately have very little if any exposure to this breed other than through the internet. Even the malinois isn't as popular here YET as it is in other countries amongst the police and military circles.

I am however quite familiar with the malinois and its working abilities and drives but am very interested in what the dutch shepherd has to offer and how it ranks in the police service dog environment.

Could someone please shed some light on the typical or most common drives the dutch shepherds possess, there ability for live work, problems associated with them, are they more suited to real work than sport (I dont see too many of them in sport roles other than KNPV) etc. I am very interested.

I have heard that they are fairly handler hard and not for inexperienced trainers since they are very serious dogs.

Any assistance and information will be appreciated


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

A Dutchie is basically just a malinois with stripes. They're not any more suited for one type of work than a mali is. There are lines in the Dutchie that can produce dogs that are "handler hard", but that's true in the mali lines as well. In the U.S., there are plenty of Dutchies in sport work (PSA, Ring, etc.) In most of the KNPV lines, you'll be hard pressed to find a Dutchie that doesn't have mals in the pedigree. It's a myth that the breed itself is what you call handler hard. That comes down to certain lines and the individual dogs in those lines. 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/dutch-malinois-9014/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/dutchies-mals-steroids-10260/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f50/tempermental-differences-between-mali-dutchies-12820/

Here are a few links to some past threads regarding this topic.


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info!:-D


----------

